# British Shorthair breeding colours



## Sharon Williamson (May 25, 2019)

Hi. Please could you tell me the possible litter colours to expect from a red tabby Queen ( mum is cream dad red ) and a blue stud (mum blue dad cream)


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The fact the stud's father is cream is irrelevant. However here are some averages:

If the queen carries non-agouti half the kittens will be tabby, if she doesn't all will be tabby
As the queen carries dilute half will be dilute
All her girls will be torties
All her boys will be red or possibly cream - see above

However what colour is the queen under her red? Red is epistatic - it hides the face she is black / chocolate / cinnamon underneath.
Does the male carry chocolate or cinnamon?
And what breed is this?

Are you sure the girl is a tabby? You don't mention a tabby parent, just red & cream.

Some DNA testing is probably in order.


----------



## Sharon Williamson (May 25, 2019)

OrientalSlave said:


> The fact the stud's father is cream is irrelevant. However here are some averages:
> 
> If the queen carries non-agouti half the kittens will be tabby, if she doesn't all will be tabby
> As the queen carries dilute half will be dilute
> ...


Thank you. The dad of the red kitten is also red tabby spotted. Yes the girl is a tabby. I will add a picture of the mum and two of the kittens. They are BSH.


----------



## Sharon Williamson (May 25, 2019)

Yes I understand the males get their colour from the mum. I will ask if he carries any other colour but as far as I know he does not.


----------



## Sharon Williamson (May 25, 2019)

The kitten is cream under the red.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry, I have been posting on the other thread! Just to add, if her brother there is a white self then the sire has to be white. That being the case, if the red female kitten is registered as a tabby she will be on the reference register, unable to be shown and offspring for future generations depending upon the matings, will also be reference. The BSH registration policy does not allow for a tabby kitten with a white parent on a showable register.

But obviously ignore me if the cats are TICA registered


----------



## Sharon Williamson (May 25, 2019)

gskinner123 said:


> Sorry, I have been posting on the other thread! Just to add, if her brother there is a white self then the sire has to be white. That being the case, if the red female kitten is registered as a tabby she will be on the reference register, unable to be shown and offspring for future generations depending upon the matings, will also be reference. The BSH registration policy does not allow for a tabby kitten with a white parent on a showable register.
> 
> But obviously ignore me if the cats are TICA registered


Thank you for your reply. They are GCCF registered. The dad to the kittens is a red spotted tabby. There was also a white self female but she sadly passed shortly after birth. I was unsure where the white came from I thought she would have red creams chocolates or reds self or tabby


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

White kitten may have been a CP?


----------



## Sharon Williamson (May 25, 2019)

spotty cats said:


> White kitten may have been a CP?


Colour point?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Tabbies carrying the point gene?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sharon Williamson said:


> Yes I understand the males get their colour from the mum. I will ask if he carries any other colour but as far as I know he does not.


Red / cream males get that colour from their mum (the O gene is sex linked and on the X chromosome), but that gene (like dominant white) is epistatic - it covers up other colours.

The kitten also has the two normal colour genes as well, inherited in the normal way 1 each from mother & father, and what that colour is affects the colours of his offspring with anything other than a red or orange female, and a lot of people reckon the underlying colour affects the shade of red.


----------

